# Turnbull Canyon route suggestions...



## SSkinny (Feb 13, 2005)

well, i usually ride up and down the an gab river bed. 

i wanted to add some climbing....so i thought i'd head over to turnbull canyon off the crossing rd exit off the river bed.

i have hersd of a few cliimb there...avacado, descending and punta del este....can someone post a nice route to get a couple of these climbs in???

it looks like punta del este is off colima....and decending and avacado are right off turnbull canyon hwy. 

can someone post a nice route to get some nice climbing in??? any other climbs to hit up? i am looking for some variation.

thanks in advance.


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

I did Turnbull once, quite a while ago. Pull up a map on mapquest then zoom in.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*turnbull loops*

when i lived in whittier, i used to pedal north over turnbull, making a loop including vallecito drive, back over the hill on colima, then back to whittier via mar vista (which is a very pleasant ride without too much traffic). the route is very easy to see on google maps since all those roads show up yellow.

i've also extended the loop east and taken hacienda blvd to la habra, but the problem is that the return west from la habra to whittier is trafficky (at least on whittier blvd). you could extend even farther east and then loop over fullerton road, head west on "E road" past hacienca golf club. same issues with traffic returning west from la habra to whittier...


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

*Here's one of my loops*

I used to ride when I lived in Whittier. This was one of my usual loops I would do. I would ride up Turnbull from Whittier and drop down the other side into Hacienda Hts. 

Turn right on Vallecito, just past the fire station. 

Left on Camino del Sur and then RIGHT on Colima. I would then take that back over into Whittier and...

LEFT on Mar Vista and take an almost immediate RIGHT on Villaverde.

LEFT on YOUNGWOOD

RIGHT on La SERNA

LEFT on CONDESSA. 

LEFT on SANTA GERTRUDES, which turns into WEST ROAD. 

Follow this to HACIENDA BLVD and turn LEFT.

At the first signal turn RIGHT on EAST ROAD. 

Follow this until right past the golf course, where you turn RIGHT on VALLE.
It looks like it should dead end shortly, but at the very end there is a one lane road that cuts up the hillside called AIROSO RD. Its a nice short climb that will peg you heart rate very quickly, but luckily it's over soon. 

At the top turn RIGHT on E. SKYLINE and take this till it ends where East Road meets Fullerton Road. 

From here I usually turn back on EAST ROAD and retrace my route back into Whittier. 

Another treat is to ride Avacado Terrace/Edgeridge up instead of down. It's one of steeper climbs in the Turnbull Cyn area I think.

Anyway if you want more loops email me and I can give you some more suggestions.


----------

